# Head to Head Albums?



## acapes (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey, so, does anyone feel like chatting music?  Sometimes I've had fun setting up head to heads - choose an artist and two of their albums etc

So, an 'easy' one to start perhaps - any thoughts on which album is stronger/your fav:

_Black Sabbath_

Paranoid VS Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## acapes (Jul 4, 2014)

Or maybe _The Beatles_?

Abbey Road VS The Beatles (White Album)


----------



## stephenspower (Jul 4, 2014)

Neither and neither. 

The best Sabbath album is "The Mob Rules" because the title track is their best song imho (even if the best version, from the movie "Heavy Metal," is an alternate take).

The best Beatles album is Revolver.


----------



## acapes (Jul 4, 2014)

stephenspower said:


> Neither and neither.
> 
> The best Sabbath album is "The Mob Rules" because the title track is their best song imho (even if the best version, from the movie "Heavy Metal," is an alternate take).
> 
> The best Beatles album is Revolver.



Great choice - maybe I should have narrow it down to Ozzy-era? But LOVE Dio, possibly more - and Mob Rules, awesome! What did you think of Dehumanizer? Folks seem to hate it a bit, but I love it too.

Nice - my fav is probably _Help! _but Abbey Road is close, it has _Something _- one of George's best songs I reckon


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 4, 2014)

Dehumanizer is a great album.


----------



## acapes (Jul 4, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> Dehumanizer is a great album.



If only they'd managed to stay together for another album, it could have been amazing. Tiny head to head?

Computer God vs TV Crimes


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 5, 2014)

Led Zeppelin IV vs In Through the Out Door
Jefferson Airplane After Bathing at Baxters vs Crown of Creation
Steely Dan Aja vs Katy Lied
KMFDM Money vs Symbols
Pink Floyd Animals vs The Wall

this could go on forever


----------



## stephenspower (Jul 5, 2014)

IV v. Door is really Page v. Jones.
Animals v. The Wall is like a dog v. The Berlin Wall.


----------



## acapes (Jul 5, 2014)

Woah, I don't think I can decide between some of them! 

_Animals_ I probably listen to more often than _The Wall_, but, The Wall is 'The Wall' you know? The Zep match up is interesting too. Fool in the Rain is one of my favourite songs of theirs, but I think IV is the more consistent album.


----------



## acapes (Jul 5, 2014)

stephenspower said:


> IV v. Door is really Page v. Jones.
> Animals v. The Wall is like a dog v. The Berlin Wall.



Page v Jones, yeah - spot on.

Ok, with Animals - what about a breakdown - for instance, say 'Dogs' vs 'Comfortably Numb'?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 5, 2014)

I like Animals better than the wall as well, and Dogs is far superior to Comfortably Numb


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 5, 2014)

How about a less well known act.






VERSUS....


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 5, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> I like Animals better than the wall as well, and Dogs is far superior to Comfortably Numb


I love Dogs! I think that's my favorite song of any that's over 15 minutes long. It's instrumental more often than lyrical, but still, the verses don't repeat and every part of the song is different than the last. Lyrics go a long way with me.

I did have a very strange dream while listening to The Wall in my sleep. The lyrics of Comfortably Numb were spoken. I was with a doctor, but somehow I ended up being dragged into a limo. When replying to the doctor, I sang the "I have become comfortably numb" part with my arms outstretched. The doctor and others with him gave me this what-an-***hole look, and the dream ended with a close up of my own sheepish, awkward expression. The freaky part was months later, when someone showed me The Wall movie, and the Comfortably Numb part had a scene that was strikingly similar to my dream.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 5, 2014)

Depeche Mode
Some Great Reward vs Ultra


----------



## acapes (Jul 6, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> How about a less well known act.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'A Cry...' for me, great Head to Head


----------



## acapes (Jul 6, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I love Dogs! I think that's my favorite song of any that's over 15 minutes long. It's instrumental more often than lyrical, but still, the verses don't repeat and every part of the song is different than the last. Lyrics go a long way with me.
> 
> I did have a very strange dream while listening to The Wall in my sleep. The lyrics of Comfortably Numb were spoken. I was with a doctor, but somehow I ended up being dragged into a limo. When replying to the doctor, I sang the "I have become comfortably numb" part with my arms outstretched. The doctor and others with him gave me this what-an-***hole look, and the dream ended with a close up of my own sheepish, awkward expression. The freaky part was months later, when someone showed me The Wall movie, and the Comfortably Numb part had a scene that was strikingly similar to my dream.



Awesome dream - I wonder if any doctors have had similar dreams - and Pink Floyd lurks in the nightmares?

Dogs is amazing, huh? Some great passages - and mostly Dave singing, which is a plus for me. 'Sheep' is a close second. Love that tranquil beginning and then...


----------



## acapes (Jul 6, 2014)

Svrtnsse said:


> Depeche Mode
> Some Great Reward vs Ultra



Great span of time between these two - _Some Great Reward_ for me. (People Are Peopel - great clip too.)


----------



## acapes (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's one with different artists:

Waltz for Debbie vs Kind of Blue


----------



## acapes (Jul 7, 2014)

A few more  (the first one is Return to Forever & Mahavishnu Orchestra)


Where Have I Known You Before VS Inner Mounting Flame

or

Sin After Sin VS Painkiller

or

Strange Days VS LA Woman


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 7, 2014)

acapes said:


> Awesome dream - I wonder if any doctors have had similar dreams - and Pink Floyd lurks in the nightmares?
> 
> Dogs is amazing, huh? Some great passages - and mostly Dave singing, which is a plus for me. 'Sheep' is a close second. Love that tranquil beginning and then...


Sheep sounds great live. I took my wife to see Roger Waters who happened to tour in Hong Kong when we lived there. All but two of the songs were Pink Floyd (as opposed to solo stuff), so that's as close as I'll ever get to seeing a Floyd show.

Arcade Fire's growing on me since my brother got me two of their albums–and on CD, so when my iPod temporarily died, I could still listen to them in my car!

Here's "Joan of Arc" from their latest album, Reflektor.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 7, 2014)

…and Month of May from the previous album, The Suburbs:


----------



## acapes (Jul 10, 2014)

Ace, I'd never actually heard any Arcade Fire, thanks, Legendary! ('Joan' was my fav there)



> Sheep sounds great live. I took my wife to see Roger Waters who happened to tour in Hong Kong when we lived there.



Awesome, wish I'd had a chance to see one of his shows, but every time he came to Oz I was broke. It sucked! 

Ok, how about this one?

Colour and the Shape VS Foo Fighters


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 10, 2014)

Joan of Arc was "love at first listen" for me. The Suburbs album grew on me.

I've always been fascinated with Joan of Arc, and I immediately noticed the French girls sing "Jehanne Darc." That gave the song credibility for me, even though I'm aware the song's actually metaphorical, comparing someone else to Joan of Arc.

I never heard of Arcade Fire either until my brother got me both of their latest albums (Reflektor and The Suburbs) for Christmas.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I never heard of Arcade Fire either until my brother got me both of their latest albums (Reflektor and The Suburbs) for Christmas.



Arcade Fire also wrote the national anthem of Panem, "Horn of Plenty".  It features prominently in the Hunger Games films:






It's my all-time favorite fictitious national anthem.


----------

